
Is highschool worth it? No, and here's why - joshternyak
https://joshternyak.com/is-highschool-worth-it/index.html
======
anigbrowl
As a 9th grader, please consider the idea that there is more to education and
life than just making money. Like, good luck with your project, it sounds like
you could definitely pull it off....but that's like saying you see no point in
staying in school because you're already shaping up to be great at competitive
sports or dancing or whatever you're interested in. It's just an activity, not
an end in itself.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Self-control at any age is hard for most people but for a 15yro is even harder
so I think you should continue with school but define your curriculum. Talk to
a counselor and define a plan. I thought high school was a complete waste of
time but that was mainly due to the curriculum that was being pushed on me. I
went to the process of defining my schooling then I was able to make the best
of it. Your teen years are the best time to learn new stuff so don't waste the
opportunity.

Alternatively, you can get your high school equivalent and start school at a
local junior college. There you can better define what you want to learn.

If you really want to start a business you can do it as part of your training.
There is no need to stop school. 15 is way too young to just stop school and
hope for the best.

------
Gollapalli
If you can build something that makes 5 figures in a summer, then that's
awesome. But if you can't, don't drop out.

